# My heart dog, Scrappy (non GSD)



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

As many of you know, my heart dog Scrappy has been battling cancer for quite some time. She had surgery two weeks ago to yet again remove a cancerous mammary tumor, but the cancer had spread into her lungs quite sometime ago. In the past two days she has taken a turn for the worse. I am taking her to the vet first thing in the morning for fluids and whatever else my vet can do for her. He told me though that if the fluids did not perk her up, that we were traveling down the road to the bridge. This is much harder than I expected and I can't begin to express the grief that I am feeling. Please pray for her- whether it be that she feels better or that she is without pain. I will not make her suffer, but will give her one last fighting chance.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I will pray for her to feel better and that you two can spend more time together. A lifetime is not enough with such a special little dog. That has to be one of the most adorable faces I've ever seen.









I will be thinking of you both and hoping that this is just a little setback for your dear Scrappy. Sending you both lots of hugs...


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

She is very beautiful--soulful little face, full of wisdom and kindness. I'm so sorry you are dealing with this. Sadly, I know from recent experience how hard it is.

She will be in my prayers as will you. I have no doubt that when she does travel to the bridge, she will leave you many gifts. I learned from my Lucy to cherish every moment, never pass up a chance to give a belly rub, or stop and smell the salt in the air, or to enjoy a simple meal. I live differently now because of what she taught me in her last days.

Remember--cancer doesn't take their spirit or the love. Those remain--perhaps not as we knew them, but they remain to help us carry on.

My best to you and your little Scrappy.

Jennifer


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Scrappy is such a cutie.







I understand what you're going through and hope that you enjoy whatever remaining time with Scrappy. I also understand how hard it is to let go.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for her and for you. I hope that they can help her. She looks like such a sweet and pretty girl. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you are going through this. I will be thinking of you guys. I know what you are going through, I lost my heart dog Ginger to cancer in October and my terrier Pooch to lung cancer last summer.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I am crying as I type this so it may be loaded with errors. I took her to my vet this morning and he thought she was a lot worse than when he operated two weeks ago. He thinks that she will progressively get worse, which I can't even imagine because she is in such bad shape. I fed her before leaving (canned food mixed with water) and she ate most of it and then just basically fell onto her back with her legs stiff in the air. I don't think it can be worse than that. I asked him what is causing her to do that and he said it could be air restriction which makes her pass out. I don't know but it makes me cry. He's going to give her fluids and steroids to make her comfortable, but he doesn't think the prognosis is good at all. He thinks the cancer has continued to spread in her lungs. I'm hoping for just a couple more days with her- that she's comfortable. I know that's selfish. I know it is. I am so partly crushed because when he operated on her he thought she looked really good and said she might make it another six months. That was only two weeks ago. I just wasn't prepared for this. Please pray for us. I feel like I can barely function.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Scrappy is one lucky dog to be loved so much.

Good thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so very sorry for what you are going through, but please stay strong for her, you need to have a clear head and make the best decision for HER. My prayers are with you.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Thinking of you both this morning. I'm so sorry... I know you'll make the right decision for your sweet girl and I know it will rip your heart out when you do. Been there... Be strong and try to have fun with her, regardless of whether you have hours or days together. That's the hardest part - not letting them know how upset you are. Prayers coming your way...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Awww, I am sorry that this is the case for you and Scrappy. It is hard to go from thinking you have a dog in one condition, and then that changes-so quickly. Is he going to do chest x-rays? That would, I am sure, help you in making that decision (I hate that decision). Please take care.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for all your prayers. Please continue them as today has been an absolute miserable day for me and a so-so day for Scrappy. She came back from the vet's after subcutaneous fluids a round of pain meds. Her breathing is pretty good and her appetite is better. She has been able to stand a lot more than she had been, but it's still only a matter of time. I will probably do another chest xray to confirm, but I think we're just making her comfortable right now. This has been one of the hardest and saddest days of my entire life. The only joy I had today was that she is still here and not in pain (at least she doesn't seem to be) and that my other pets are keeping her company while I'm at work. My foster momma cat is about to explode and I felt the kitties moving in her belly. Those were the only good points about my day. I have been preparing myself for this time for months and it hasn't helped at all. This has hit me like a ton of bricks and I cannot express the pain that I am going to feel when she passes. I used to think that it was easier when you know they're sick versus a sudden (surprise) death, but now I am beginning to wonder. I don't think it matters as both are difficult and sad.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry Jennifer


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

I wish we could live with our hearts emotions unplugged at will.
However the pain and force of impending loss is the flip side of our love.
Jennifer-Prayers for strength to do what you can for your beloved Scrappy 
and peace to rest when you can.








Scrappy is beautiful.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Scrappy has went to the Bridge today. I am sorry, but I cannot type anymore right now. I am devastated.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am so very sorry. I will move her thread as requested. 

It is not an easy road without them-please keep posting.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Jennifer,

I am so sorry just know she is in no more pain running around
and watching over you and Chloe!








Scrappy

how is Chloe handling it?


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss Jennifer.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Jen, I am so sorry to hear about Scrappy. You are in my prayers, both of you. I know you were hoping for a little more time, especially since the vet was more optomistic earlier. Please remember the good times, and the joy and happy days you both had. She is not in pain anymore, and will be waiting for you at the bridge. She put up a great fight, and you did all you could for her. She loved you and the wonderful life you gave her. Please call me if you want to talk or need anything. 








Scrappy


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Jennifer,
I am so sorry... I will never forget her adorable face. Take care of yourself and know that your sweet girl is running free and healthy.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Jennifer, I am so very sorry. All that love, tenderness, spoiling, Scrappy had all she ever could want from such a wonderful, caring Mom. Wishing you some comfort during such a painful time. RIP sweet Scrappy.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry... Scrappy and you were very lucky to have each other. I too have a dog battling cancer and know how you feel.

Run free Scrappy...


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I can't even begin to express my grief. I just can't believe this. Please pray for me so that I'll heal. I have a gigantic empy spot in my heart but knew I couldn't be selfish for her sake. I am in such pain.....


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I am so sorry Jennifer.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

So sorry to hear you lost Scrappy. He looks like such a little sweetheart. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

How do you function after this? I feel like I'm in a fog- like a robot. I can't eat anything at all (haven't yesterday or today) and can barely drink water. I feel so alone....


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I truly don't know, the only thing is you have to be strong enough physically to take care of your other pets...keep that in mind and hopefully that will help you to maintain the basic functions you need. I am sorry. 

http://www.petloss.com/
Hotlines: http://www.avma.org/careforanimals/animatedjourneys/goodbyefriend/plhotlines.asp

I had to get another sickly dog (not to keep) to help to get through Kramer's passing (and Nina still from before-it was like cumulative)-after a week without him, I knew I was getting close to shutting down. Not suggesting that, even though she is helping a ton, but knowing that feeling of oh my God what am I going to do. Maybe the momma cat is going to have her kittens soon?


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Scrappy was such a pretty girl and I know you did everything to keep her comfortable and happy. I am very sorry for the loss of this gorgeous girl.









RIP Scrappy


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #000099">I am so very sorry...losing a loved one is so devastating, especially when we are their care givers.

You ask "How do I function?" The answer is one second,one minute,one hour,one day at a time. It's not easy,but it will get better...maybe not today or tomorrow,but eventually.

I know for me it was comforting just knowing others had felt,like I did....Please know that many of us, have felt the way you do right now.








</span>


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Scrappy had such an adorable face, she was a real cutie.

I'm sorry you lost her.








Rest in Peace Scrappy!!!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words. I just can't stop crying and it gets harder and harder. I have joined the pet loss group and hope that it will help. I know I did what was best for her, but I am still at a loss. 

I had trimmed some of her fur a few weeks ago (when she was feeling good) and it was still laying in the grass. I collected a bunch of it and put it in a bag. I rub it every now and then because it's the closest thing to petting her as I can get. I actually have found myself walking around the house collecting her hairs too! That is how much I grieve. 

I thought I had been preparing myself since I have known that she has had cancer for a long time, but apparently I had not. I think it is partly because she had another surgery 2-3 weeks ago and my vet said that she looked good and said she might have another six months. I put that thought into my head, so I have been completely and utterly traumatized because I thought I had more time. She went from having good days to one day having a very, very bad day. It was almost like she was having a seizure. She had extremely limited use of any of her legs, so I would have to carry her down the steps to potty. She could barely stand and would eventually collapse. I would carry her back into the house and lay her on her new doggie bed. At this point her legs would get stiff and she would cry/howl/whimper for close to a minute and then she would seem to recover. There weren't any tremors, but she started to do this every time after she ate (on the last day she ate nothing) and when I would carry her in. It was about the saddest thing that I had ever seen.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

More pics of Scrappy.


Mom, I'm really not having fun anymore and I'm trying to tell you.










Mom, I am sleeping but still in pain and you haven't been listening...










To my dearest Scrappy,

Boy, has mom loved you for a long time. It took me a few days to realize that you weren't having fun anymore and for that I am sorry. Please forgive me as I needed a few days to stop my denial that you might just have a few more good days left. How selfish of me, but I finally did what was best for you. As I sit here in absolute misery without you and tears rolling down my face, know that I loved you more than anything and that I will always miss you. Allow me time to grieve and maybe at some point heal although I feel like that is miles away from this point. Thank you for being such a loyal, intelligent, caring, beautiful dog and may you run pain-free at the Bridge. You have another buddy, Chloe, that I hope won't be there anytime soon, but I know it will be coming. At nearly 11.5 years old, she is going to be making the journey sooner than I'd like to admit. When she comes, please greet her and tell her that mommy will be there one day and that none of us will experience any pain ever again. I love you my darling dog.

Love,
The luckiest mom in the world to have loved and cared for you


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

What a lovely tribute, he was so very lucky to be surrounded by such love. 

RIP Scrappy


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss Jennifer....Scrappy was so well loved and it shows, you were both lucky to have each other.

Thank you for sharing the pictures with us!


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss Jennifer. 
Rest in peace Scrappy


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

Many







for you. Scrappy knows that you did the most selfless thing for her and that was to relieve her pain. It is the hardest thing to have to do but the most profound. It takes selfless love to make those decisions..........It's the all about them and not about us. They are given to us for a short time, they weave their love around our hearts and then they are gone. They teach us much if we just watch and listen. 

May you find some comfort in the days ahead, I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Jennifer, that was a beautiful tribute. 

I have never lost a dog, but my heart hurts for your loss. I was so happy a few weeks ago when you told me about Scrappy's surgery. Things were looking brighter. So, I can't even imagine how shocked you were that she took a turn for the worse so quickly. But, she is out of pain now. She is on the other side feeling like a healthy young pup. Rest in Peace Scrappy. 

As others have suggested, take things one moment at a time. That is all you can do.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I still need everyone's prayers. I am still devastated and can barely function- just doing what is necessary and little else. I am so lost without my heart dog. She was such a joy to my life and I miss her so much.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm doing a little better today. The one week milestone was pretty hard. I still can't believe that it has happened. I kept thinking that I would have more time with her.... I miss her....


----------

